# New York city snowboard action



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey,
Since is snowing like hell on the east coast, I was wondering if anyone did some rad videos doing snowboard in NYC?
Post your videos here.
Example:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

That is ridiculously dangerous and looks more akin to water skiing than actual snowboarding/skiing. Which is cool, I guess. But not "rad".

I know that guy as "the rich idiot who rides a Boosted board around NYC without a helmet".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*the effort to paint the board red and wear red lol serious content creation*

thx I enjoyed that.

used to do this activity with skateboards, a surf leash and a Ford Ranger.

playing in the traffic of a big city with abandon and zero fucks is a special experience 

everyone who pays rent in NYC is rich dood

comon Varza, we fuck with danger!

kudos to those cops being cool, of course it required a natural disaster lulz


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

That video is old. I saw it a year or 2 ago. 

Here's one from Montreal. It's hilly there so no Jeep Wrangler needed.


----------

